# Guest vs member



## KCI (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been a member for several years now and just noticed it says guest under my name.  Not very observant of me, right!!!  How do I change this and also, I apologise if this is posted in the wrong forum.  Linda


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 18, 2007)

The member (you) has to change the "BBS Member Code" in their profile.  The code used to be "time" and it was recently changed. 

How to change your BBS Member Code - Changing the Code
_
edited to correct terminology_


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 19, 2007)

Denise is right, you don't have the required BBS Member Code in your bbs profile.  As a consequence, the bbs doesn't know that your are a TUG member.  

And, please, let's not refer to the BBS Member Code as a password.  We no longer enter a password of any kind here, and the most common mistake people are making here is entering one password or another into this field in their bbs profiles.   

The link Denise provided can guide you through the process of obtaining the BBS Member Code and entering it into your bbs profile -- IF you have ALREADY gotten yourself set up with the new Member Login system for accessing Reviews, Ratings, and any other Members-only areas on TUG.  If you have not done this yet, please go to this post instead: 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43810


----------



## KCI (Apr 20, 2007)

*I Am Lost*

I do not consider myself a stupid person but I can tell you getting a top secret security clearance from the U.S. government is easier than this system you have devised.  I have tried (in vain) to follow  your instuctions but get absolutely no where...Linda


----------



## KCI (Apr 20, 2007)

*By George, I think I've Got it!!!*

I am now showing as a member so I guess through never ending effort I finally got it right...sorry if I sounded provoked...I guess I was.  Hopefully, thing will not change again in my lifetime..Linda


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2007)

I show you have it setup just fine....what problems are you having?


*edit  ah-ha!


----------



## KCI (Apr 20, 2007)

None now.  Linda


----------

